

The citizen hearing on disclosure (2013) - givan
http://www.citizenhearing.org

======
givan
The Citizen Hearing on Disclosure (April 29 - May 3, 2013) brought 40+
researchers and government/agency witnesses to Washington DC to testify before
six former members of the U.S. Congress on events and evidence supporting the
truth of an extraterrestrial presence engaging the human race and a government
policy to embargo that truth.

Also the videos from the event

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zRQnM0SxvBY&list=PL3ukNWu0GE...](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zRQnM0SxvBY&list=PL3ukNWu0GE7rMuA6QYkqdQHbTYVHJJ9sT)

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yy_juuWhUho](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yy_juuWhUho)

